# question about military ammo codes



## Wilks (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a couple of 20 mm rounds I picked up somewhere along the way a long time ago. They are marked with numbers and letters and I was wondering if anyone knew what they meant or where I could get info about them. 

The first line reads "TP M99 A1" the last line reads "LC-100-165" On the neck of the casing it reads " ACK 1-7-63"


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

The TP M99 A1 should be the ammo type. LC 100-165 is the Lake City arsenal and probably the lot number and 1-7-63 date of manufacturer. 

That's the best guess I have. :watching:


----------



## Wilks (Mar 2, 2007)

*Thanks for the ammo answer*

Thanks 2400. I showed them to a friend of mine and he started talking about how some rounds could be radio-active or the type that are electronically discharged. I thought great I've got these 20 mm rounds sitting in my reloading room and they'll either give me cancer or go off when I answer my cell phone.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wilks said:


> Thanks 2400. I showed them to a friend of mine and he started talking about how some rounds could be radio-active or the type that are electronically discharged. I thought great I've got these 20 mm rounds sitting in my reloading room and they'll either give me cancer or go off when I answer my cell phone.


LOL, tell your friend he needs to wear his tin foil hat when he comes over. If I remember right TP is a training round, most of the ones I've seen are blue. What color are the projectiles on yours?


----------



## Wilks (Mar 2, 2007)

2400 said:


> LOL, tell your friend he needs to wear his tin foil hat when he comes over. If I remember right TP is a training round, most of the ones I've seen are blue. What color are the projectiles on yours?


Thanks for getting back to me. The "Projectile" or "Bullet" itself is black. It looks really faded though.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

If it's black it should be armor piercing.


----------

